# 2007 Anderson IBO Worlds



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*ibo worlds.*

Kim do you know iff they are planning any practice shoots at any of the camp grounds or iff you can find out for me or give me the archery shops number to find out for me?


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

girtsarchery.com


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Toll free: 866-438-4478

We will be back in the shop on Monday after 1:00 pm EST


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

Give Wayne a call at the number he posted, he has all the info. He was a great help when we visited Anderson, we are very excited about the worlds!!


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*Words.*

Thanks for the info I'll call wayne on monday.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Stay away from that fella named Doug...he hasn't had all his shots from what I hear:wink:
All the guys at Girts are great people and what a passion for all things archery. They are actually hosting an IBO World Qualifier at the end of this month ya know.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds like Anderson will be a fun place, thinking about going and doing the whole camping thing, any advice on that would be appreciated, thanks, Dave


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Doc it is not true that Doug hasn't had his shots. We give him shots all of the time. :set1_punch:


----------



## ddgirt (Dec 15, 2006)

My wife uses an I.V. now. She said shot cost to much and gets tired of me cring about the needles.:booty:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> Doc it is not true that Doug hasn't had his shots. We give him shots all of the time. :set1_punch:


 Between you guys whooping on him and eating pavement courtesy of those rockets on wheels he rides, he might be too beat up to set the targets.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ddgirt said:


> My wife uses an I.V. now. She said shot cost to much and gets tired of me cring about the needles.:booty:


Did you get bigger? You are a double "d" now...
Tell us about the World Qualifier you guys are hosting...indoors?


----------



## ddgirt (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Doc. I have been racing Motocross and GP's last summer. And you can't believe anything Wyane say's, He works for the govorment. 
Wellllll lets see, I did grow a little. The Indoor shoot is about 45 yards of all creatures big and small. Woods and such indoors. I am tring to get them to let me build a lake upstairs, but something about drowning the shooter down below. I don't know. 
30 targets.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ddgirt said:


> Hey Doc. I have been racing Motocross and GP's last summer. And you can't believe anything Wyane say's, He works for the govorment.
> Wellllll lets see, I did grow a little. The Indoor shoot is about 45 yards of all creatures big and small. Woods and such indoors. I am tring to get them to let me build a lake upstairs, but something about drowning the shooter down below. I don't know.
> 30 targets.


Sounds like a blast, I was thinking about shooting it. I would need a lesson or 2 first from one of those guys that has their name on their bow:wink:


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

ddgirt said:


> Hey Doc. I have been racing Motocross and GP's last summer. And you can't believe anything Wyane say's, He works for the govorment.
> Wellllll lets see, I did grow a little. The Indoor shoot is about 45 yards of all creatures big and small. Woods and such indoors. I am tring to get them to let me build a lake upstairs, but something about drowning the shooter down below. I don't know.
> 30 targets.



What about the new windows? was up their shooting the other day its going to be a interesting shoot...bring a hat. the range is very different now that they put in like 10 windows upstairs.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

> Between you guys whooping on him and eating pavement courtesy of those rockets on wheels he rides, he might be too beat up to set the targets.


We ride him like an ol' pack mule. 



> Did you get bigger? You are a double "d" now...


He now has an awning over his belt.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> We ride him like an ol' pack mule.
> 
> 
> 
> He now has an awning over his belt.


:chortle::chortle: He is way behind me then, I am working on a 3 car garage:mg:


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Theres 4 of us from oz coming over to give it a go.If its anything like snowshoe last year should be a blast see yall there..


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

Wayne, a few people have asked if there will also be a trophy shoot at the worlds? plus great to see the gang from down under are coming to the worlds again, they will have a great time!


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

We have 2 guys shooting in the pro division will be interesting to see how they go..How hard will it be booking accomadation is there much right in the venu itself thanks..


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

I agree. It is great that we will have visitors from Australia! :welcome: 

Ceejay-A majority of the hotels are close to the main venue. The others are a short drive. There will be bus transportation provided. You can fly into Indianapolis International Airport. The airport is 45 - 50 minutes from Anderson. If you contact Maureen at the Anderson Visitor and Convention Bureau, she should be able to help you with accomodations. Their web site is: www.heartlandspirit.com 
They are re-working the website today. It should be back up tomorrow. You can also visit the City of Anderson Web for a listing of the hotels and their contact info. www.cityofanderson.com

luv3d-It was great visiting with you last weekend. There will be a trophy shoot again this year.


----------



## jcoop360 (Mar 20, 2006)

anyone coming will be very impressed with the shoot this year. I have not been a big 3D shooter in years past but I will be this year. I was never at Snowshoe but I see all of the work that the guys at Girts are putting in to get this all ready. This is going to be a great shoot.

Jon


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks heaps for the info whats the terrain going to be like...


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

> Thanks heaps for the info whats the terrain going to be like...


Some flat, some hills, some gullies. In the woods and in the open. A little of everything.

Courses are being set as we speak. Should be challenging.

We will be at the ATA, Vegas, and NFAA Indoor Nationals. We will be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## BuckmyBass (Aug 9, 2006)

*Local qualifier*

A local archery club is holding their world qualifier shoot later in the year in order to make it to the world is there a certain amount of people or places that qualify?? i was wondering, I won a local shoot in the hunter class and i have great confidence in winning, that is something I've never had when shooting 3D.
Thanks for any input.

JR


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Buckmybass - You can go to the IBO's website and put in your state and it will list all the scheduled qualifiers. Here is the link:

http://www.ibo.net/worldschedule/

Hope this helps.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Hotel and camping info is updated on 
www.cityofanderson.com


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Camping info is updated.
http://www.cityofanderson.com/documents/2007 CAMPING.pdf


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Were would be the best place to stay in anderson that is close to the shoot and all the stuff that will be happening there thanks from australia..


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Ceejay,
Most of the hotels are close to the main venue (less than 5 minutes). Holiday Inn and Days Inn are the largest. But all the hotels are nice. Go to links below and they will have all the info. 

http://www.cityofanderson.com/documents/2007 IBO Hotels.pdf
http://www.cityofanderson.com/documents/Anderson Area Hotels.pdf


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll be there. This will be my first time at the worlds and I am really excited about it. What has the average attendance been in past years?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

3D,
The shooters average +/- 2100. We are anticipating more this year. We have received terrific response from people in the middle of the US that have never shot the "Worlds" before. People from the Dakotas, Kansas, Nebraska, Oklahoma, and even Arizona will be attending. For some, this will be their first world championship. 

The city is very excited about have so many visitors to our community.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

The camping and hotel info is updated. Get em while they're hot! 

http://www.cityofanderson.com/


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a nice campground with RV sites.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Timberline, Mounds, Rileyville, Anderson University are all about the same distance. 7-9 minutes.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Here is some new info.

The opening ceremony will be on Wednesday (1 Aug). This will be a formal opening ceremony with the national anthem and the whole nine yards. We are encouraging everyone to attend. Following that will be the City of Anderson/Martin Archery Pro Am. Spectators will be welcome for that event. Following that will be the "Best of the Best". You can see that we have a full first day.

For the spouses and kids. We have arranged 2 trips. The first is to the Indianapolis Children’s Museum. This is the largest children’s museum in the world. The cost including transportation is $25 for adults and $21 for children. This trip is scheduled for 2 Aug. http://www.childrensmuseum.org/

The next trip is to the Indianapolis Zoo. It is scheduled for 3 Aug. The cost including transportation is $26 for adults and $22 for children. http://www.whiterivergardens.com/

You can make reservations for these trips anytime by calling the Anderson Park Office at 765-648-6851 and speak to Brandy or Lella.

Along with these trips we are making arrangements for a shopping trip to a large mall (sorry guys), a trip to a chocolate factory here in Anderson, and the Paramount Theatre. http://www.andersonparamount.org/

This is part of what is happening that week. As other things are confirmed, I will let everyone know.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Is there on site camping like at Bedford?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Conquest-There is no onsite camping. Hoosier Park does not have the capability to handle campers. However, there is camping that is close to the main venue. It ranges from primitive to full hook-up. You can find their info on the City of Anderson website. www.cityofanderson.com 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Worlds*

My first time at worlds .....any suggestions.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

I was told to bring a folding chair..lot's of down time between targets:tongue:


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

You will be in for a treat. The way this shoot works is every shooter is given a start time. Just like tee times in golf. Once you meet your group,the group will start on target#1. The group in front of you will probably be shooting their last arrow or pulling their arrows out of the target when you get to the shooting stake.So there is very little waiting.This will happen at almost every target. I would recommend a chair because 20 targets will take you around 3-4 hours. Good Luck! Hope this answered some of your questions.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

The hotel info is updated.

http://www.cityofanderson.com/


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I have my hotel reservations and am lookiing for a roommate. If there are any gals out there going and needing one PM me and let me know.

Kriss


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

ceejay said:


> Theres 4 of us from oz coming over to give it a go.If its anything like snowshoe last year should be a blast see yall there..


Sorry make that 9 aussies coming over now.If its anything like last year should be a blast!!


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

Any place to stay in walking distance? like snow shoe.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Most of the hotels would be 4 -5 blocks from Hoosier Park. Shuttle service will be provided. You can also drive if you prefer.


----------



## ross bow (Jun 2, 2007)

*hotels*

any one know where i can find a hotel or campground with room left


----------



## sabacon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hotels*

There are quite a few hotels by me in indianapolis. i'm about 30 min from where the shoot is taking place. there are probably 5-6 hotels around 465 and michigan road. check those out. i was helping the guys out clearing out shooting lanes this weekend. it's gonna be a fun shoot! :darkbeer:


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Go to www.cityofanderson.com

Then click on the IBO logo and you'll find a place to click on for motels. If you find a motel with a main 800 number, don't call it, call the local number to get the IBO discounted rates.

Judy
IBO


----------



## ross bow (Jun 2, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Abner (Aug 29, 2005)

*the world*

What time are the opening ceremonys shceduled to start? I wont be able to leave kentucky until early wed. morning. Im looking at about 5 hours of driving to get there. An info of the schedule of events wed. would be appreciated.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

When will we get our shoot times?


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Judy4 said:


> Go to www.cityofanderson.com
> 
> Then click on the IBO logo and you'll find a place to click on for motels. If you find a motel with a main 800 number, don't call it, call the local number to get the IBO discounted rates.
> 
> ...




That is funny. The hotels I called said they were charging more because of the event. I had a room at Lee's just for myself but they were going to charge me $450.00 so I just switched. I asked if there was a discount for IBO and she told me they were charging more because of it.

I went to another motel that is not as much but they also said they were charging more because of the event. This gets expensive when you are buying plain tickets and rental cars and hotel just for yourself.

If you all see some gal wondering around looking totally lost and alone say hi. I am sure it will be me. LOL


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

The motel we are staying at said the same thing, that they are charging more.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

J Name said:


> When will we get our shoot times?


I got my shoot times in the mail last night. 10:50 & 11:20.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

baylward said:


> I got my shoot times in the mail last night. 10:50 & 11:20.


Got mine in the mail today 11:20 and 11:20.


----------



## aimingdot (Mar 24, 2006)

conquest said:


> The motel we are staying at said the same thing, that they are charging more.


We don't have any control over the motels prices. The prices were set last year. The weekend after is the Brickyard and the prices are about $40 bucks higher for that weekend. 

We had a computer glich and some of you will get updates on your shooting times and ranges.

Baby Bow well find a home for you.

Hope to see everyone Aug 1 :shade:


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*shoot times*



J Name said:


> Got mine in the mail today 11:20 and 11:20.


Got mine in mail today 11:10 C 11:00 E


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

Reserved my room last fall before it was official it was going to Anderson. Got a two queen bed suite for $86.00 a night. I see the rates have risen since the announcement to move the worlds to Anderson. Talked to a friend of mine going to the worlds and the motel offered them 3 rooms with one king bed for $25.00 a night per room if they would give up thier two double bed standard rooms. The motel said they could give them this deal because they can make up the price difference on the standard two double bed room cause it's a hot item. Maybe check into a king bed room and see what kind of deal you may get. Good luck to everyone and most important, have fun !!!!!!


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

We had a computer glich and some of you will get updates on your shooting times and ranges.

Does that mean we will be getting new score cards with different times and ranges?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Good afternoon all.

It is true that we had a computer glitch in the scheduling. :set1_violent002:
The error has been found and corrected. This error did affect some of the shooting times. We sent out corrections to the persons affected. You will receive new labels. Place the new labels over the old labels. This error did not affect all shooters.

I am trying to get the current shoot times and ranges posted on the city web site. I hope to have that done at the first of next week. You will be able to check your shoot times on the web site.

I apologize to the ones that this affected. This is a new and very complicated database. Thanks for your understanding.

Also...

The hotels in Anderson have been very helpful in pricing their rooms. For example, the weekend before the world is the Brickyard 400. Prices of some of the rooms are as much as $135 per night. The hotels have promised to hold the price for this year and next year at the most $99. If you check the city website, you can still find rooms available for less than $99.

www.cityofanderson.com


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I got new labels today time stayed at 11:20 but the ranges of I and H flip flopped. I can hardly wait for a great archery festival.


----------



## aimingdot (Mar 24, 2006)

We finished the last of the ranges today. HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH:RockOn:


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Shoot times*

Goy Mine 10:40 Both Days Coarse G & H


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

with folks being bused/shuttled to off site ranges, i understand those ranges have limited parking. is there a contingency plan for adverse/severe weather? is there shelter available at those ranges, or will we be required to exit the ranges and find our own shelter? if the shoot is called off, or the weather is bad enough, we have no way of exiting the range areas to our vehicles other than shuttles. just a thought.....


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*made my reservations this week...........*

and sent inmy invite to shoot,will be my first!bringing my wife as my spectator on course with me to kick me in the ass when i miss the whole target hehe!but anyway what will this be like have never been and was wondering.hopefully none of my other group mates get mad about her coming along as well!


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I got my cards also 11am(won't have to get up to early) both days range O and N respectively if nothing changes from the glitch. Anyone else shooting these times and ranges? Also I got my rooms for $60.99/night with two double beds at America's Best Inn. Hope it is a decent hotel. I will have my wife and daughter with me. They will be taking advantage of the trips scheduled.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I shoot at 11:40 on K and L.
Hubby shoots at 11:20 on I and H.


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

Got my shooting times today th 11;20 C fri 10:50 E should be a great time :darkbeer:


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

J Name said:


> I got new labels today time stayed at 11:20 but the ranges of I and H flip flopped. I can hardly wait for a great archery festival.


Are you in the Hunter Class? My husband shoots at 11:20 on I and H.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Looking at the weather out there, I think I'd rather get up early!! Mid to upper 80's and sunny all week! Whats the humidity out there like?


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> Looking at the weather out there, I think I'd rather get up early!! Mid to upper 80's and sunny all week! Whats the humidity out there like?


You don't want to know.  Today it's only 33%, but that's unusual.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

Diamond said:


> Are you in the Hunter Class? My husband shoots at 11:20 on I and H.


Yes I shoot hunter but I shoot H on the first day.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Got my times today...1030 course B on Thurs and 1030 course A on Fri.
So, you're saying HUMID is the norm?? YUK


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I was one of the gliches of the computer. I got my new stickers today. Same times but the courses switched from O and N to N and O.


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

my shooting times went from 11:40 on N and O to 10:30 O and N for MBR.
not to bad but i would I liked my first times better.:sad:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

My times went from 10:10 both days to 10:20 one day and 11:40 the next. I would rather soot at 8:00 if they would let me. I don't like the late starts but what can you do with that many shooters. Mid 80's hopefully won't be too bad. We are used to shooting in much hotter weather here. Of course we are usually getting done shooting by the time I am starting. LOL

Good luck to everyone!

I hope I get the chance to meet some of you.

Kriss


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Mine changed to 10:20 on both days.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Baby Bow said:


> My times went from 10:10 both days to 10:20 one day and 11:40 the next. I would rather soot at 8:00 if they would let me. I don't like the late starts but what can you do with that many shooters. Mid 80's hopefully won't be too bad. We are used to shooting in much hotter weather here. Of course we are usually getting done shooting by the time I am starting. LOL
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> ...



What courses?


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

they sent me stickers today same course same time strange?


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

RHOADZ said:


> they sent me stickers today same course same time strange?


They did the sam thing to me. I called they said that they sent new stickers to every that had card before they found the the computer problem.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Diamond,

I am on P Thursday and Q on Friday.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Darn - I'm on K and L


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*shoot times*

Got my new ones today every thing stayed the same ...We should all get together to meet ....Wishing you all the best ....


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

I am going, sending the registration in the morning , yeah i have put it off, anyone know if i can can just call it in rather than send in the paperwork!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

knobby said:


> I am going, sending the registration in the morning , yeah i have put it off, anyone know if i can can just call it in rather than send in the paperwork!


Nothing like putting it off till the last minute. LOL

Hope to see you there Ryan.....Good luck!

Kriss


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, you can call in instead of sending it. Look at the IBO website, it has the number to call and they'll take care of you over the phone. Good luck


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I was told you couldn't call it in because they need to see the red seal.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Hmmm, I believe I called in last year but I could be wrong. I do know that there is a red stamp on the letter you get when you qualify but I could swear I called it in last year. Either way, you have until the 29th to get that entry card postmarked.

Ohh, I remember what I did last year...I called in to get my shooting times because I sent it in late and wanted to know when I was shooting so I could schedule the trip.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jonnybow said:


> Looking at the weather out there, I think I'd rather get up early!! Mid to upper 80's and sunny all week! Whats the humidity out there like?


Humidity? Well instead of saying, "Here's the weather you'll have tomorrow" he says, "Here's the weather you'll be wearing tomorrow". :wink:


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Since time is almost up.....you can fax it in now with a credit card on it to: 765-648-6856
Also, they will stop sending out score cards Thursday. You will then have to pick them up at registration next Wednesday noon to 7:00 pm or Thursday morning at 6:00 am.
:wink:
Judy


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Great! Look forward to it!! I feel sorry for the people riding next to me in the bus


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*first timer*

it will be my first time at the world just volunteering this year it is just down the rd. for me and staying at a buddies house should be interesting to see how you big boys shoot.


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*First World Shoot*

For score cards are you supposed to have a punch or are you supposed to write on them ? Does it matter ?


----------



## whunt49221 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Cards*

How long does it take to get cards? A buddy and me mailed them last week priority mail. He got his cards on Monday and I still haven't seen mine. Is there a number I can call and find out some info?


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey everyone, in your "shooter info" sheet that comes with your score cards, it says that the Bowhunter Defense Range will open on Wednesday. 

CORRECTION - Bowhunter Defense Ranges will be open starting Tuesday from Noon till 6:00 pm. The Practice Ranges won't be open Wednesday morning. 
:wink:
Judy 
IBO


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Will-Sent you a PM.

Cards are being sent daily. We hope to have an area on the city website up and running tomorrow where you can type in your IBO number and check your times and range assignments. I will let everyone know when it is up and going.

If anyone has a question regarding their card or time; if there was a mistake, please send me a email at [email protected]

If you would like to check your time and assignment, please wait for the website tomorrow. I have been receiving a tremendous amount of phone calls about times. I really don't mind giving out the times over the phone, it just takes a great deal of time. I want to make sure that everyone is taken care of. If you feel that it is urgent to call me, please do. 

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## [email protected] epix. (Jun 10, 2003)

*Cards*

If we miss our cards in the mail. Will we be able to pick up Dups at the shoot? It is Wed and I have not recieved my cards yet. I sent them in a week or so ago. Just wanted to know.


Judy4 said:


> Since time is almost up.....you can fax it in now with a credit card on it to: 765-648-6856
> Also, they will stop sending out score cards Thursday. You will then have to pick them up at registration next Wednesday noon to 7:00 pm or Thursday morning at 6:00 am.
> :wink:
> Judy


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, registration opens Wednesday at noon. Make sure you have your IBO #
because that is how you are registered. They can look you up and make another set of cards.
:wink:
Judy
IBO


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

rdw212189 said:


> For score cards are you supposed to have a punch or are you supposed to write on them ? Does it matter ?


Score cards are always punched. Most groups mark a X on the correct score for each target as they go through the course then they punch them all while totalling up the scores and signing everything after all targets are shot for the day.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

If you use Map Quest what address do you use? Is there a good map of the area that I've overlooked?

Thanks


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Having never been there before this may be a silly question but why are there not going to be practice ranges open on Wednesday. I am flying in and would like to be able to make sure everything is ok with my bow Wednesday night. I do not know if I will get there in time to shoot the defence course by 6:00. I should be able to but just in case something should come up.

I am guessing that punches will be provided. I have only shot once before where cards needed to be punched and they were provided.

Thanks


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Baby Bow said:


> I am guessing that punches will be provided. I have only shot once before where cards needed to be punched and they were provided.
> 
> Thanks


I would guess someone in your group will have a punch. In the unlikely event that your group is punch-less, I guarantee someone around the scoring table will have one & would be more than happy to let you borrow it for a few minutes.


----------



## aimingdot (Mar 24, 2006)

BabyBow,
The practice ranges are open on Wednesday. The flyer say's that the defense courses are open on Wednesday but we are actually opening them on Tuesday. Hoosier Park will have a practice range.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks, I thought Judy said they would not be open Wednesday. I am sure I read it wrong.lol

Thanks again! I am so excited to get there and meet everyone. I hope some of you will say hi.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I'll say "HI" to everyone I see so hopefully I'll see you!!


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

hey baby bow jenny m shoots p on thur at 11:50 and Q on fri 11:50 I think you know who she is ,,not hard to miss 6 foot gourgous blond shot the heartland triple.Its her first time at the worlds also see ya there.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

RHOADZ said:


> hey baby bow jenny m shoots p on thur at 11:50 and Q on fri 11:50 I think you know who she is ,,not hard to miss 6 foot gourgous blond shot the heartland triple.Its her first time at the worlds also see ya there.


Yes I know who she is, she shoots open I believe. I will be shooting FBR. She will start the group behind me on day two. I should get to say hello to her.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I need driving directions from near Indy airport. Can anyone help?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Take 465 to the NE side of Indy. Take I69 North to Anderson. From Indy Airport to Anderson, 45 minutes depending on traffic.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey rhoadz, when you leaving for Anderson? Where you staying at? Hope to you out there. Good luck to you and Jen !!!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I will be getting into the airport at 12:45 and renting a car then heading over. So going up and around Indi is better than down and aound?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

BB,
Absolutely. You want to go north. It will save you about 20 minutes driving.


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*will be first time at the worlds...........*

am bringing my wife with me and she will be "my spectator" with me on course,but my question is what is she limited to do while being with us?rules dont say anything bout it!also i havent recieved my shoot times yet is the website up and running with them on there?


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

How many are registered to shoot the Worlds?


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*2007 Anderson IBO worlds*

My wife went with me the last 2 years. I know that there is a fee for her to tag along but can't remember how much it is. Since I had to pay the fee, she got to carry my gear for me. In the heat and humidity at Anderson, this is a good thing!! She enjoyed the company along with myself. I do know that no cameras are allowed on the range. Hope you have a great time and shoot em up!!!!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

So call me stupid but can anyone pay a fee and walk the course and watch us shoot? This is all new to me. I have never been to a shoot where this happens. I am just a small shoot girl. LOL


----------



## Aussiebowhunter (Nov 18, 2003)

When will shoot times etc be post on the Anderson website?? Could we get a link thanks.

Brad


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Baby Bow said:


> So call me stupid but can anyone pay a fee and walk the course and watch us shoot? This is all new to me. I have never been to a shoot where this happens. I am just a small shoot girl. LOL


I believe so, but I've only seen a handful of non-shooters on the coarse at the big IBO events I've been to the past 4 years.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I thought the fee in Bedford was $10


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> Will-Sent you a PM.
> 
> Cards are being sent daily. We hope to have an area on the city website up and running tomorrow where you can type in your IBO number and check your times and range assignments. I will let everyone know when it is up and going.
> 
> ...


Is the link up & running yet?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

gollie,
We are still working on it.


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

hey beergut we are leaving wed aferternoon were staying at the hampton inn in anderson.good luck shooting hope we can get together


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> gollie,
> We are still working on it.


Thanks, Wayne. I'll keep watching.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

Rhoadz, Leaving Tuesday night and staying at the Quality Inn and Suites. I still don't have my shoot times yet, but I'll probably see ya around. have a safe trip!!!


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Range C Thurs At 12:10
Range D Fri at 12:10 

MBO class, see you there Bruce


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*sent mine in priority mail..........*

monday morning and yet to recieve my shoot times!am getting nervous,did it get there am i in?what to do?


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

got my cards today, range e 1150 and d 1150. so, where exactly are those ranges? i see in the information packet a section that says shooting venues with names of the parks, but no address, or what classes or ranges are at the venues. i do not have a gps, so the lat longs that are posted on the sheet serve no good purpose for me.....any help out there wayne?:wink:


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Keith,
Your range is about 5 minutes north of Hoosier Park. It is at Rangeline Nature Preserve (Vulcan Property).


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

thanks wayne, and thank you and the crew for the hard work..


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*Conquest*



conquest said:


> I thought the fee in Bedford was $10


 Are you going to Anderson? I'll be heading out Wed. morning.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Keith,
It has been a lot of hard work for all of the volunteers. Tony Girt deserves the credit. He has made this thing come together.

We are looking forward to next week and hope everyone has a great time.:RockOn:


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

3D Junkie, we will be leaving wed evening and staying at the motel six. Hopefully we can meet.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*Conquest*

I have reservations at the Johnson Motel. I couldn't find anything else. I origionally planned on camping, but my RV fell through.


----------



## R. Koehler (Jul 27, 2007)

J Name said:


> Got mine in the mail today 11:20 and 11:20.


My times are also 11:20/11:20 courses H-I


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

conquest said:


> 3D Junkie, we will be leaving wed evening and staying at the motel six. Hopefully we can meet.


I will also being staying at the Motel 6 so say hello.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

R. Koehler said:


> My times are also 11:20/11:20 courses H-I


Looks like we will shoot together.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone else shooting ranges C and D, they are MBO ranges so i was told


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I am shooting C and D I believe. 9:50


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*am shooting hunter class*

course i thurs at noon and course g fri at 10 am!anybody with me?


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Which ranges is Hunter Class shooting?? Are there just 2 ranges so everyone will be shooting the same 40???


----------



## sassy_shooter (Jan 10, 2007)

*shooting times*

just wanted to know if online access is up and ready yet for shooters to find out their shoot times and locations?


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

Hey knobby there are 3 ranges for mbo c d e I shoot c 11;20 e 10;50 I hope they are the easy ones lol.I think most every one is shooting c.see ya there


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

P and Q for me... I think there is a course for every letter. LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

K on Thursday; L on Friday. Shooting SHC and starting early! :darkbeer: Heat index supposed to be near 100 degrees by early afternoon.


----------

